# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Tottus plantea acuerdos comerciales con pequeños productores

## Bruno Cillóniz

Nueva iniciativa de la cadena de hipermercados.  _De esta manera la firma prescindiría de intermediarios en la cadena de abastecimiento._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* La cadena de hipermercados Tottus está solicitando el ingreso de pequeños productores para abastecer sus diversas tiendas a nivel nacional. Según palabras de Luis Miguel Quezada, gerente de línea de perecibles, su objetivo es buscar socios estratégicos en el mercado que dispongan de tierras y quieran sembrar en función a las demandas de la empresa. 
A cambio, la cadena del grupo Falabella, aseguraría costos de rescate si es que el precio en el mercado cae, así como compras y relación a largo plazo. Compramos unas 90 TM de frutas y verduras diariamente, la idea es que el productor nos comente cuál es su especialidad y qué tipos de productos pueden sembrar según las características de su terreno, aclaró Quezada. 
Asimismo, de acuerdo a las posibilidades del productor, la empresa de hipermercados acordaría los volúmenes de compra y se firmarían contratos anuales o por campañas dependiendo del tipo de producto y de cultivo.  *Informalidad en ciertos proveedores* 
¿Qué hizo que la firma Tottus buscara contactos directos con los productores? Según Quezada, dentro de los intermediarios o acopiadores actuales existe un perfil de informalidad que dificulta el trabajo conjunto entre empresa y proveedores. 
Tenemos socios que nos van a ayudar a crecer durante el tiempo, aseguramos un abastecimiento y aseguramos buenos costos; lo que queremos es compartir el margen del intermediario tanto entre el productor como la cadena, aseveró. 
El gerente de perecibles de Tottus afirmó que, actualmente, ya existe una operación consolidada en el norte del país, con productores de Chilca, la zona de Barranca, Huaral y a finales de año estarían en el sur cerrando un acuerdo con empresarios de Ica.  *Buena acogida de parte de los productores* 
La iniciativa de la cadena de hipermercados que plantea un contacto directo con el productor aún puede sonar extraña para muchos empresarios; hay productores que están acostumbrados a la forma actual de trabajar, de sembrar y tener tratos con los acopiadores y ya se acostumbraron a esta especulación, acotó Quezada. 
La verdad es que depende mucho del productor. Nos hemos encontrado con agricultores que no les interesa el negocio, pero hay otros que no quieren trabajar en la informalidad, son empresarios serios que lo que quieren es hacer un negocio de largo plazo, más formal, con contrato, bien establecido, con menos riesgo, porque nosotros estamos garantizando compra y aseguramos una ganancia, concluyó. 
Quezada aseguró que en el poco tiempo que llevan con esta iniciativa, la respuesta está siendo positiva y esperan poder contar con más asociados en un breve plazo de tiempo.Temas similares: Busco productores para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores de manzana para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Artículo: Récord en exportaciones es resultado de beneficiosos acuerdos comerciales de Perú Artículo: Pisco cuenta con 700 millones de potenciales clientes en países que tienen acuerdos comerciales con Perú Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas crecerían 20% durante 2011 con vigencia de más acuerdos comerciales

----------

MVALDIVIEZO

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Somos productores de arroz, de muy buena calidad, ubicados en la Zona del Valle del Bajo Piura (Sechura) que estamos interesados en colocar nuestra produccion, juestamente en mercados como TOTTUS. Favor de indicar donde y quien es el contacto para iniciar conversaciones de negocios.
Muchas gracias.
Florencio Anton R.
Telefax: 5234912

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Somos productores de arroz, de muy buena calidad, ubicados en la Zona del Valle del Bajo Piura (Sechura) que estamos interesados en colocar nuestra produccion, juestamente en mercados como TOTTUS. Favor de indicar donde y quien es el contacto para iniciar conversaciones de negocios.
> Muchas gracias.
> Florencio Anton R.
> Telefax: 5234912

 Hola Florencio: 
Lo mismo que en tu otra respuesta; déjame averiguarte con los periodistas los datos de la persona encargada en Tottus para que converses con ellos al respecto, para ver si concretas algún negocio. 
De igual manera, no dejes de crear un tema propio aquí en el foro para que ofrezcas tu arroz a los demás usuarios y visitantes de AgroFórum.pe. De esa manera es más fácil que encuentren tu mensaje, y a la vez es más fácil que otros internautas encuentrén tu tema a través de los buscadores de Internet. 
Saludos y suerte con tus cosas.

----------


## nasca

Hola buenas tardes,como nos podemos contactar con tottus para acceder a este programa,gracias

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimados amigos:
Gentilmente el amigo Francisco Cruz, periodista de Agencia Agraria de Noticias me dio la persona y fono de contacto:
Sr. Luis Miguel Quezada
Telefono: 5139400 Anexo 1936.
Saludos y buena suerte.
Florencio Anton R.

----------


## Joseph

Hola a todos. 
Me parece que es mucho mejor trabajar directamente con el pequeño agricultor, no solo porque se omite al inermediario, sino tambien porque de una u tra forma la cosecha llega mas rapido a su destino, que es el cliente final. 
tratare de comunicarme con el contacto para solicitarle los requisitos. 
Gracias.
Joseph Brañes

----------


## srueda

Estimados amigos
alguien pudo tener conversacion con la persona de Tottus? 
Me parece muy interesante la propuesta, haber si alguien que haya conversado con la gente de Tottus nos orienta mas al respecto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados amigos
> alguien pudo tener conversacion con la persona de Tottus? 
> Me parece muy interesante la propuesta, haber si alguien que haya conversado con la gente de Tottus nos orienta mas al respecto

 Hola srueda: 
Yo he conversado con la persona encargada en Tottus -porque es mi amigo del colegio- y me explicó algo como que se firma un contrato para que ellos te compren tu producción, pero a un precio fijo todo el año -o todo el contrato, no lo sé-. Si quieres plantea alguna duda específica aquí para yo hacerle la consulta a mi amigo. Si lo que planteas le interesa, seguro que te puedo conseguir un cita para que conversen más acerca del tema; y además podría generar su interés para que empiece a participar directamente en este tema buscando cerrar contratos con distintos productores. 
Saludos

----------


## srueda

Hola BCilloniz 
mira te comento, que mi papa siguio con las siembra pero ahora esta en plena cosecha de zapallo.
lamentablemente el precio en chacra es de S/. 0.20 y en mayorista es de S/. 0.75 (segun el semaforo de precios del minag). Como puedes ver otra vez nos enfrentamos con el negocio de los acopiadores e intermediarios 
Yo he traido unos 700kg de zapallo los cuales vendi a buen precio en el mercado mayorista de puente piedra y recupere con creces el flete....pero hay un problema, que tienes que estar ahi parado con tu movilidad todo el dia.... y como este no es mi negocio...como que no es muy conveniente. Ademas el camion era prestado de un amigo. 
El punto es que mi papa quiere volver a sembrar zapallo para marzo y cosechar en julio. Entonces podria vender esa produccion futura directamente a Tottus?. Ademas si me asegura la compra, yo podria destinar mas tierras a sembrar zapallo, pero ya de manera escalonada, para que Tottus no tenga problemas de abastecimiento y yo cosechar constantemente 
Agradecere tus comentarios 
Slds

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para todos los interesados: 
Acabo de conversar con mi amigo, que es el encargado de ver todo este tema, y me dijo que lo pueden contactar directamente a los siguientes datos de contacto: 
e-mail: lquezadas@tottus.com.pe 
Celular: 989137221 
Pregunten por Luis Miguel Quezada, y digan que llaman de parte de Bruno Cillóniz -de AgroFórum.pe- para conversar sobre la posibilidad de vender su producción a ellos. Recuerden que el señor es mi amigo y que es un contacto serio, por lo que les pido la misma seriedad a la hora de negociar con él.  
Suerte y saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Millones Liza

Hola Bruno, que bién que los supermercados, en este caso TOTTUS, quieran comprar directamente de los productores,
quisiera saber si el Sr. Luis Miguel Quezada, Gerente  de linea de perecibles sigue en el cargo, porque en la zona donde
resido cosechan durante todo el año hortalizas como zanahoria, repollos, beterraga, lechugas, tomates, coliflor, aji escabeche
y picantes, entre otras. La  zona es la campiña de Ciudad Eten, Chiclayo. Gracias por la información.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, que bién que los supermercados, en este caso TOTTUS, quieran comprar directamente de los productores,
> quisiera saber si el Sr. Luis Miguel Quezada, Gerente  de linea de perecibles sigue en el cargo, porque en la zona donde
> resido cosechan durante todo el año hortalizas como zanahoria, repollos, beterraga, lechugas, tomates, coliflor, aji escabeche
> y picantes, entre otras. La  zona es la campiña de Ciudad Eten, Chiclayo. Gracias por la información.

 Estimado(a) Millones Liza: 
Disculpa que recién te conteste, pero acabo de llegar de viaje.  
Te cuento que yo vengo trabajando este tema con ellos, ya que estoy abasteciendo algunos productos a través de mi empresa, que esta registrada como proveedora de Tottus. Si te interesa, te puedo enviar las fichas técnicas de Tottus para ver si te interesaría ofrecernos alguno de los productos que mencionas, pero como comprenderás hay ciertos requisitos que no siempre son fáciles de cumplir para los productores. 
Luis Miguel Quezada sigue allí trabajando. Si gustas, comunícate con él. 
Saludos

----------


## jrgustavo2

Hola Bruno, Sabes me interesaría saber cuales son los requisitos para ser proovedor de Tottus y haber si me puedes enviar también las fichas técnicas para hortalizas y frutas ya que tengo un negocio relacionado a ello. Te estaré muy agradecido. 
Atte:
Ing. Gustavo Juan de Dios.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, Sabes me interesaría saber cuales son los requisitos para ser proovedor de Tottus y haber si me puedes enviar también las fichas técnicas para hortalizas y frutas ya que tengo un negocio relacionado a ello. Te estaré muy agradecido. 
> Atte:
> Ing. Gustavo Juan de Dios.

 Hola Gustavo: 
Dime qué productos manejas para pasarte las FT correspondientes. Sobre los requisitos, te los detallo a continuación: 
1) Que el producto cumpla con las especificaciones de la ficha técnica.
2) Que el producto se entregue en el centro de acopio o supermercado de Tottus más cercano, a la hora indicada y con los volumenes pedidos.
3) Que el producto se entregue en las jabas de Tottus (Costo de alquiler: S/.0.07 cada una x día)
4) Que el precio y la factura estén sin I.G.V.
5) El personal que hace la entrega y la descarga debe tener carnet de sanidad y deben estar bien vestidos y aseados.
6) Aceptar condiciones de pago  de 7 a 12 días útiles. 
Por si acaso, te dejo un enlace al tema donde he venido haciendo la convocatoria de productores para abastecer a Hipermrcados Tottus para que revises la información:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ercados-Tottus 
Saludos

----------


## efecabrera

Alguien sabe cómo me puedo contactar con tottus?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Alguien sabe cómo me puedo contactar con tottus?

 En la página anterior están los datos de contacto... 
Saludos

----------


## efecabrera

Gracias bruno.

----------


## jrgustavo2

Hola Bruno, 
favor enviarme las FT. para lucuma, maracuya, mandarina y fresa, para poder comercializar con tottus 
atte.
Ing. Gustavo Juan de Dios
Agronegocios Mi Huaral Sac

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, 
> favor enviarme las FT. para lucuma, maracuya, mandarina y fresa, para poder comercializar con tottus 
> atte.
> Ing. Gustavo Juan de Dios
> Agronegocios Mi Huaral Sac

 Estimado Gustavo: 
Mañana te envío las FT de los productos que me indicas para ver las distintas posibilidades con Tottus, porque no las tengo a la mano en este momento. 
Saludos

----------


## efecabrera

Bruno, he tratado de comunicarme con este señor por días, no contesta el cel, no entra el anexo, alguna otra forma de comunicarme?

----------


## Isabel Vasquez Inga

Hola buenas tardes,como nos podemos contactar con tottus para acceder a este programa,tengo 12 hectareas de terreno a tecnificado con agua disponible todo el año,las caracteristicas del terreno es franco arenoso se encuentra ubicado a una hora de chiclayo, gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, he tratado de comunicarme con este señor por días, no contesta el cel, no entra el anexo, alguna otra forma de comunicarme?

 Podríamos tratar a través mío...   

> Hola buenas tardes,como nos podemos contactar con tottus para acceder a este programa,tengo 12 hectareas de terreno a tecnificado con agua disponible todo el año,las caracteristicas del terreno es franco arenoso se encuentra ubicado a una hora de chiclayo, gracias.

 Voy a ver si estarían interesados en sentarse a conversar sobre esta posibilidad, pero de lo contrario, podríamos sentarnos con los dueños de una nueva empresa de pulpa con la que vengo conversando, para que trabajes con nosotros abasteciendo de alguna de las frutas que me están solicitando para su proyecto de exportación de pulpas.  
Saludos

----------


## efecabrera

gracias bruno, te envio un mail

----------


## Isabel Vasquez Inga

hola buenas tardes, gracias por su contestacion amigo, espero su repuesta sobre el proyecto de exportacion de pulpa,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola buenas tardes, gracias por su contestacion amigo, espero su repuesta sobre el proyecto de exportacion de pulpa,

 Le planteé la propuesta a la empresa de pulpas y me dicen que sí les interesaría sentarse a negociar con ustedes para que produzcan fruta para abastecerlos a los largo del año. No te aseguro nada todavía, pero al menos hay una posibilidad de sentarnos para ver si podemos trabajar juntos este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## alicho

soy agricultor siembro papa perricholi unica canchan todos los años megustaria proveer a tottus soy de cañete estuve entregando papa el año pasado para un intermediario que entregaba para los hipermercados metro totus ahora quisiera contantarme con los mismo hipermercados mi correo es aries_25_03_70@hotmail.com tambiem siembro frutas como pepino

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> soy agricultor siembro papa perricholi unica canchan todos los años megustaria proveer a tottus soy de cañete estuve entregando papa el año pasado para un intermediario que entregaba para los hipermercados metro totus ahora quisiera contantarme con los mismo hipermercados mi correo es aries_25_03_70@hotmail.com tambiem siembro frutas como pepino

 Me interesa contar con un productor de papas, y te voy a pasar las FT de Tottus para ver si podríamos abastecerlos con tu producción... También te propongo conversar para ver si te interesaría sembrar Camote INIA 306 Huambachero, para un proyecto de exportación, de aproximadamente 16 TN mensuales durante todo el año. 
Voy a revisar si tengo todas las FT de las papas que produces, y te las envío a penas las haya reunido para que las revises y me pases tus precios. 
Gracias y saludos

----------

